# Triathlon with an insulin pump



## Copepod (Apr 8, 2015)

This blog, while concentrating on triathlon with an insulin pump, has some wider points about endurance events in general, exercising with type 1 diabetes, and differences between types 1 and 2 in relation to exercise [not as accurate as rest of blog, to my eyes].

http://www.triblogs.com/blog/Eva29/?pid=3128&fb_ref=Default


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 8, 2015)

& why not ?  Life is for Living !  At leased two of our members have done L.End JOG, that's 800 & odd miles & one bloke by himself ! T1


----------

